# Can anyone tell me what kind of cat this is?



## buddybartels (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi - I happened to look outside today and saw this cat across the street so I grabbed my camera and big zoom lens and snapped some shots of it. It was the biggest cat I've ever seen in my life and it had some really exotic markings on it.

Here are the pics: www.buddybartels.com/cat

Thanks for any help. Buddy Bartels


----------



## Einherjar (Feb 10, 2010)

Just looks like a really big tabby cat, might be lost or is a feral cat. Do you see much feral cats around your house?


----------



## buddybartels (Mar 1, 2010)

Einherjar said:


> Just looks like a really big tabby cat, might be lost or is a feral cat. Do you see much feral cats around your house?


We have a lot of wildlife in our area...deer, turkey, etc... but haven't seen alot of cats. We have two house cats that stay inside and this cat that I photographed was at least twice as big as my house cats.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow. He is a tall and lanky kitty. Looks like he could easily go 16-18# or more with regular food and care. He appears to be a tabby with the spotted mackerel pattern. 
How large are your housecats? 
I had a trio of siblings from the same litter, the two males were 12# and 13# respectively while the female was a tiny and delicate 6#.


----------



## cosmi (Feb 26, 2010)

The spotted coat reminds me of an Ocicat. But Ocicats are normally medium-seized cats and the cat on the pictures seems to be really huge. 

Maybe it is a Maine **** mix? Maine Coons are really big cats. They don't necessarily have to have a long coat if they are a mix...

Cosmi


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's kind of hard to get a perspective given the distance, I zoomed in but the quality isn't good enough to get a good view...it pixelated. Anyway, it just looks like a very large DSH.


----------

